# Well, well, well... Hey you, G-Spot!! You can run but you can't hide



## cdm (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats correct, it has been located, infiltrated, and is no longer a figment of mine or my wifes imgination 

Guess what it took? Real communication. Simple as that. Folks, we've really come around the last few days. I don't know exactly what caused her to finally open up and I don't care, but life is good right now. She said she had done some research online and realized that she wasn't putting forth the same effort as I was in improving our sex life (She also, for once, said the right thing, as she added, "Even though I really don't think it needs improving, but whats important is that YOU DO in order to be more confident, so I'm on board"), and said she was ready to communicate and get our marriage back on track in that department. 

So, SHE SUGGESTED that we could go to an adult store TOGETHER and browse and see if anything tickled our fancies. Long-short version is that we ended up purchasing some desensitizer spray for the PE issue, and a ****ring... Now, the neat part in my opinion, and what really showed me that she was willing to OPEN UP and communicate, was that the ****ring idea was the ladies at the store. She explained that it would help with blood flow to my penis, enabling me to be harder, etc.... Then my wife spotted the "upgrade", the vibrating ones... And she openly said, "Honey, can we get one like THAT???"... So we did... She said that was the best feeling in the world... And again, said the right thing... She stated that "Its the best of both worlds because its like I have my vibrator, but I don't have to THINK about YOU cause you're in me at the same time"... I love that woman.... 


Thanks for putting up with my nonsense folks... Stress due to feelings of sexual inaquacy can be tough, and I'm sure I wasn't the easiest to deal with... Again, thanks, and I shall anxiously await my wife coming home tonight, although it'll be another 5 hours or so :-(


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why are you typing? Get in there, man!


----------



## cdm (Jun 3, 2011)

Hahaha!! She's at work!! Won't get off till after 11PM... Literally


----------



## Jadegreen (Apr 4, 2011)

this is pretty incredible, CDM. thanks for posting to me, too. I am mystified by the directness of it all. My marriage is a swamp of indirectness. I don't think my husband even knows about G-spots, never mind worrying about it! 

congrats!


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

Your post put a smile on my face, I'm so glad for you and your wife. Now that the door is open, a new world of pleasure awaits you both. Life would be so much nicer if more couples were willing to communicate and act. Thanks so much.

--
Gloria in excelsis Deo, et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Using manuals, wife and I tried to find her G-spot a couple of years ago. She was not that into it then, but your post has inspired me to try again. 

I will try increased communication with my wife during sex as well!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

All the so called experts say the same thing. Two fingers inserted to the second knuckle, palm up. Draw both fingers slowly up in a come-hither motion. Simultaneous stimulation of the clitoral tip with the tip of the thumb of the hand which is currently inserted. Make both motions at the same time (rather complicated takes practice).

Clean scrubbed hands, clipped nails, water based lube.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Rough Patch Sewing said:


> Using manuals, wife and I tried to find her G-spot a couple of years ago. She was not that into it then, but your post has inspired me to try again.
> 
> I will try increased communication with my wife during sex as well!
> 
> Thanks for the post!


Hmmm... my husband and I have been searching for this a good long while. They all say you (wifey) needs to be very aroused. CHECK. Proper placement of fingers. CHECK. And.... nada. Not for me anyway.

I had to go to my ob/gyn last week for a check-up, so I asked her about this. She said everybody is different and in some women there is just not as much sensation or pleasure from it. Okay. Go figure. I wanted some of that. 

Anyway, don't make too big of a deal out of it if it isn't successful. There are lots and lots of other nice things!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish it were so easy for me. Great sex, no clue about my own g, if it exists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

We used the Vibrating ring on my penis..made no difference..just a bit of an annoyance..wonder why


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Hmmm... my husband and I have been searching for this a good long while. They all say you (wifey) needs to be very aroused. CHECK. Proper placement of fingers. CHECK. And.... nada. Not for me anyway.
> 
> I had to go to my ob/gyn last week for a check-up, so I asked her about this. She said everybody is different and in some women there is just not as much sensation or pleasure from it. Okay. Go figure. I wanted some of that.
> 
> Anyway, don't make too big of a deal out of it if it isn't successful. There are lots and lots of other nice things!


Hi Enchantment, this is "rough patches" wife. haha, that sounds so funny to me . . . anyway . . . I agree with you . . . 

the g-spot for me is not a big deal. i think it is not worth the stress of getting stressed out about it if we don't ever find it. i enjoy growing in intimacy and exploring new worlds with him. but, if anything becomes a stress i think it is better to just put it to the side. maybe now is the time to try to explore "the spot" again. to tell you the truth I am not that turned on by it, in this season in my life. but if it excites "rough patches" (haha) than I am game because it is fun to see how giddy he gets about trying something new.

I have to say that I am so happy for CDM! Way to go!!! You two are so cute and it is so good to hear that you are growing in your relationship!


----------



## cdm (Jun 3, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> We used the Vibrating ring on my penis..made no difference..just a bit of an annoyance..wonder why


I realize I'm likely stating the obvious, but in an attempt to help, I'll say it anyway. Obviously, when using the vibrating ring, my movements need to be altered or otherwise its a waste of time and money. 

When using it, you need to basically stay all the way in her, using more of a "grinding" motion, or else its all for nothing. The normal "in and out" thrusting does no good in terms of letting the vibrating ring do "its job". 

This is actually an area that the wife and I are working on, and is causing me a slight issue in my mind. She has always been the type that prefers, for a lack of a better term, "rougher" sex. Slow love making just isn't her cup of tea, never was. She has said to me many times over the years that "I love you, and I enjoy having sex with you because I love you, but I don't want you to make love to me, I want oyu to F*** me hard". Well, obviously, I can't do that with the ring, so it creates some doubt in my mind as to whether she REALLY enjoys it as much as I'd like her too when I use it. However, we discussed it, and made a deal. I explained to her that I know that she likes me to do it hard and a littel rough most of the time, but I also realize that she likes it when I use the ring. So, I simply told her, "Baby, just make me a promise, it won't hurt my feelings. If you're in the mood for the ring, tell e and I'll use it. If you happen to be in the mood where you want me to really get "rough", thats ok too. Just tell me you don't want me to use the ring that night, and I'll know what you're saying without you having to say it". We'll see how that go's.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my wife has told me that we probably wouldn't have "found" it prior to when we did find it 2 years ago.

Her sensitivity actually changed greatly as she hit 32/33

I read somewhere that as women hit their 30's the lining of the vaginal wall gets thinner and thus more sensitive, which is why many women hit their sexual peak in their 30's. Will have to find that article and post it here.

But to add, finding it has been a great experience for us both, her having 10 minute long orgasms is really fun to watch, even if my finger gets tired...


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Well congratulations!! I'm not sure if we've ever been successful in finding the spot and if we do, great. If not, no big deal .

So let me ask the obvious - how do you know the difference between a regular orgasm and a g-spot orgasm?

That's pretty friggen awesome news .


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Virtual high five!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

barbieDoll said:


> Well congratulations!! I'm not sure if we've ever been successful in finding the spot and if we do, great. If not, no big deal .
> 
> So let me ask the obvious - how do you know the difference between a regular orgasm and a g-spot orgasm?
> 
> That's pretty friggen awesome news .


For us, the fact that we had to buy a waterproof blankets was the first sign... 

My GF also talks about the way the orgasms feel, and where it seems they originate. But I don't know if that's typical.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

fortunately my wife isnt a squirter (glad I dont have to clean that mess up, my tablespoon of semen is enough to deal with), so that isn't always indicative of a g-spot O

My wife describes it as a orgasm that keeps coming in waves and doesn't seem to stop, in fact she stops merely from exhaustion. It's neat to see her eyes roll back into her head and her mouth agape as she moans knowing that I am the one doing giving her such pleasure.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Waterproof blankets? Oh my! Guess there are still somethings we have yet to look forward to. hahahaha!


----------



## saveamarriage101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats buddy, yes communciation solves soooo many problems. That is why I push it so much. So good for you. Great job.

The Gspot is very interesting. Yes some ladies don't get as much pleasure from it. But I have personally never heard of a woman not having any increase of pleasure, when it is stimulated. 

There are actually lotions you can purchase that make the gspot swell so it is easier to find, and helps to stimulate it of course.

If you are still having trouble finding it, do some more research.


----------

